# Verne Langdon - Phantom of the Organ - Vampyre at the Harpsichord (1973)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Verne Langdon is a musician and composer whose early recordings seem to be centered on horror. He was the creator and producer of one of my favorite Halloween recordings, “An Evening With Boris Karloff and His Friends”, and he’s got several interesting recordings of spooky music. Some of his recordings feature the wonderfully spooky voice of classic horror movie star John Carradine. “Phantom” and “Vampire” were released in 1973 and 1974 originally, and released on CD in 2000 on the Electric Lemon label, which appears to be Langdon’s own. 

“Phantom of the Organ” consists of 7 tracks of organ music … most of them are organ alone, but some tracks are enhanced by scary sound effects. If you are fascinated by Bach’s “Toccata and Fugue in D Minor”, which is often linked with The Phantom of the Opera (you would know the tune if you heard it), then you will enjoy these tracks. They would make for some terrific haunt music. 

“Vampyre at the Harpsichord” is 8 tracks of harpsichord music. The harpsichord does not possess the ominous sound of the organ, but “Carnival of Souls” and “Waltz of the Ghouls” (both in 3/4 time) would be terrific “Haunted Carnival” themes.

If you are looking for creepy organ music for your haunt, look no further. Since this is available on CD through Electric Lemon records, I can’t share it, but by all means get it on Amazon.


----------

